# my artwork!



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

So here are my betta drawings but the camera I used (phone) isnt that great but this is the best I can do ill try to get better pictures but I would love to take only 3 request atm but ill do more if anyone wants more! And of course their free :3 Just tell me his/her name and color type, tail type will also help post a picture please if you can


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Random super red delta I drew....


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

A blue halfmoon betta


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And a lavender crowntail  probably not the best drawings youve seen but I tried my hardest


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here are better pix


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

And another... I won't show the blue hm cuz I honestly don't think that was a good drawing >__<


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

I was wondering if you could draw my late betta Beam  I don't have a picture, but he was an all red male veiltale. Very simple


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

MusicBeam said:


> I was wondering if you could draw my late betta Beam  I don't have a picture, but he was an all red male veiltale. Very simple


Of course I would love to! I'll get it by today or tmmrrw!


----------



## MusicBeam (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh thank you! No rush


----------

